# A request, suggestion, demand, whatever....



## ZipperHead (21 May 2004)

I know this is just another forum on the internet, but I would really like to be able to determine "who‘s who in the zoo" when reading posts.

Would it be too much to ask for people to use their REAL NAME in their post. Put their relevant data in their profile. I have read many people talking out of their A55 on this forum, looked up their profile, and seen nothing. I discount those people immediately, but somebody might actually believe them (poor souls). 

If I read a letter to the editor in a newspaper and it was signed "l33t c0mm4nd0" (I just made that up based on some of the lamer names I‘ve seen in various forums) I wouldn‘t give it a second glance. 

I have been posting my real name, and I haven‘t: A) Had the CDS nor the JTF knocking down my door because of my posts, B) Had any (more) SPAM arrive in my email account, nor C) Had people wondering who the Sam Hill is writing this or that. Those that know me, know it‘s me. Those in the CF that have access to the DIN can confirm that I exist (Luomala.AE@forces.gc.ca). And those that don‘t know me, at least can put a name to the posts and not some lame in-joke (BTW I sometimes post on other forums as ZipperHead).

I submit that until people start using their real identities, and not the "nicknames" they use to have anonymity when they post inflammatory remarks, will this forum be taken as seriously by those that would like it to be.

Humbly,

Allan Luomala


----------



## Gayson (21 May 2004)

I use my real name.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 May 2004)

Allan
You can‘t expect people who are in the forces to post here with there real names.[for the most part] I do it because I‘m long done with the military. I can post how I feel with no recrimination but if I were still in I‘m sure that I would have some have some fancy internet name also.
Bruce


----------



## ZipperHead (22 May 2004)

I might need to sick Captain Obvious onto you, Pte Gayson, but I was referring to the others who don‘t feel compelled to let us know whom we are speaking to. 

BTW, Pte isn‘t your name, it‘s your rank. As well, posting as Pte Gayson is relatively risky, as you are then "Pte Gayson, of the CF" posting, rather than James Gayson, a member of the CF. Perhaps you don‘t see the distinction, but it could become important (if you post something inappropriate). Having said that, any fool could see that I am in fact Sergeant Allan Luomala of the Royal Canadian Armour School, so I have to tread (relatively) lightly on what I say, but as I am posting as a private citizen, who happens to be a Sergeant in the CF, I can say pretty much anything, as long as it doesn‘t bring discredit on the Army, Armour Corps, CF, etc. I‘m probably slightly off base (and I‘m sure a BBL (Barrack Block Lawyer) will tune me in....) but that‘s how I conduct my business, and I‘m making out OK, so I suggest you do the same.

But what do I know.....

Allan


----------



## combat_medic (22 May 2004)

I think that a lot of people are not comfortable in discolsing personal information over the internet, and for very good reason. I can tell you first hand of many cases of internet stalking from people who give out their information too readily. In areas like the mess and the moderator‘s forum where people are more sure of the backgrounds of the people who are reading, they‘ll be more forthcoming with their personal details. 

I understand how frustrating it can be to be listening to advice and not knowing if it comes from a cadet or a 20-year veteran, but such is the nature of the internet. We try to ask people to fill out their profiles with at least some pertinent information (cadet/PRes/Reg, rank, TI etc), but we must repect that not everyone wants to do so. Most of the posers eventually get called out, and the people who genuinely know what they‘re talking about are pretty obvious, whether or not they give out their real names.


----------



## bossi (22 May 2004)

Unfortunately, there are also those who deliberately lurk in the shadows (i.e. they do not feel morally or ethically bound to be honest with the rest of us).

However, as said, such is the nature of the Net ...

BZ to those who have the backbone to stand up on their hind legs.


----------



## chrisf (22 May 2004)

Looking at the users rating underneath their name is also a reasonably good indication of whether they know what they‘re talking about.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Just a Sig Op:
> [qb] Looking at the users rating underneath their name is also a reasonably good indication of whether they know what they‘re talking about. [/qb]


Or that you have not stepped on too may toes or p*ssed anyone off.


----------



## bossi (22 May 2004)

Um, I‘m sorry, but I have to qualify your suggestion about "looking at the users rating" ...

Unfortunately (and, yes - I‘m talking from personal/painful experience) our ratings also fall victim to the slings and arrows from the infamous "League Of Extraordinary Idiots" (i.e. some members of this forum are penalised for having strong opinions).  For this reason, some members elect to not allow themselves to be rated by the others.

However, as somebody else wisely said:


> It‘s good to have enemies ... Means you‘ve stood up to someone in your life


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Can you bring home made knives to combat? My cousin wants to know.

P.S. Hes to lazy to actually post this so I have to.


----------



## bossi (22 May 2004)

What the ... ?
I‘ve no idea what your post has to do with this thread, but I‘ll answer it anyway.



> Can you bring home made knives to combat? My cousin wants to know.
> 
> P.S. Hes to lazy to actually post this so I have to.


Anything you take "to combat" has to conform to the Geneva Conventions.
During peacetime, you have to conform to Canadian law (which you can look up for yourself).


----------



## andytheyeti (22 May 2004)

Sorry about having nothing to do with the thread. my internet is saying you cant go there to everyother forum. but this actually let me post my cousins dumb question.


----------



## Slim (22 May 2004)

If your cousin actually joines the CF and goes someplace, they will give him the knife they want him carrying around.

I‘ve seen many people brought up by the short and curlies because they were carrying some great bloody sword on their webbing (or LBV these days).

It‘s not required.

Allan, 

As for your request. I would say that if you and another strike up an association through PM‘s and they introduce themselves to you then that‘s well and good, otherwise its generally not done here.

We are rather good at getting the posers and trolls and have called a number of them on their "obviously creative" posts and backgrounds.

The CF is generally too small to hide in and someone here always knows someone else who knows someone...

Cheers 

Slim
(Ex-LdSH(RC)


----------



## George Wallace (22 May 2004)

I‘ve read through this and have myself often wondered why the ‘nom de plume‘ attitude is so prevelant on the Internet.  Moral fortutude and courage to use your own name is fine, as long as you know what and where you are posting.  Being military, should also make you a little security conscience of what you post.  Post when you require to, not for ego.

By the way Allan, you are not the Zipperhead I know on other forums, so that handle is well used.

GW


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Ex-Dragoon:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


I still haven‘t figured out how to rate other people and have no idea what my own rating means, but even if I did the only thing that matters here is what you say and how you say it.

I wouldn‘t be heartbroken if there was a "real names only" rule.  If you think there will be repurcussions to saying something here, you shouldn‘t be saying them.


----------



## muskrat89 (22 May 2004)

Muskrat is my real name.... admittedly 89 is my old Battery Designation


----------



## GrahamD (22 May 2004)

For the record, Graham is my last name.

I put my name as it is because I recalled from Sea Cadets years ago that I was always addressed as Stevens (which used to be my last name).  If I was being accounted for or being checked off a list for any reason it was always "Stevens, D".
I vaguely recall that you had to address people in Cadets by their rank during inspections and whatnot, but I don‘t really remeber the specific rules about it.

Anyway, since I‘m still a civilian I really have no idea if they address you similarly in the military, or if it‘s strictly by rank.  Maybe someone can enlighten me?

When the time comes (hopefully soon) I will be able to put a rank in place of "Mr." and everyone will know exatly who they are talking to.


----------



## casing (22 May 2004)

> Originally posted by bossi:
> [qb]BZ to those who have the backbone to stand up on their hind legs. [/qb]


As someone who has worked in the IT sector for 8 years, I know first hand how easily--and often--personal information is taken off of the Internet and used with malicious intent.  So if I‘m considered to have less fortitude because I don‘t post my real name and particulars, well that‘s just too bad.  I‘m of the opinion that if someone wants to know who I am and what my details are, they can PM me and ask.  Otherwise, this is a public and (if desired) anonymous forum site and I take that to heart.  

For those that do make their information public, my opinion is the opposite of bossi‘s statement above and I shake my head at the chances you are taking.  Do not kid yourself.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 May 2004)

> As someone who has worked in the IT sector for 8 years, I know first hand how easily--and often--personal information is taken off of the Internet and used with malicious intent.
> 
> Do not kid yourself. [/QB]


Such as?


----------



## D-n-A (22 May 2004)

For getting personal info off the internet, you dont always need to know the persons name, just their IP?.

On another forum I goto, there is a Buy/Sell section, an usually when somone scams another person, one of the moderators, does somthing with the IP(I‘m not sure what), and has that users info.
Like name, phone number and address.


----------



## bossi (22 May 2004)

Casing,
You‘re right - I, too, have worked in IT (since 1977, which is probably why I don‘t triple post like you ... chuckle - JUST KIDDING!), and have been known to write the occasional letter to the editor ... resulting in phone calls from my adoring and not-so-adoring admirers (usually as soon as the newspaper is posted to the Net or hits the streets).

So, I now pay $5 per month for "Call Privacy" on my home phone, and I shred those junk mails that contain "too much information" ...

However, I still have a listed phone number vice unlisted - if somebody really needs to contact me in an emergency, I‘d rather they be able to do so.

But, you‘re right - it‘s a personal choice.


----------



## 48Highlander (22 May 2004)

DNA, the only ones that can do something like that with IP addresses are police officers, and they need a warrant in order to requisition that information from the ISP.  A really gifted hacker MIGHT be able to get personal info from an IP, however that always involves breaking into the computer of the individual who‘s using that IP (which is both difficult and illegal).  And, since the majority of personal IP addresses are dynamicaly assigned (meaning you probably have a different IP address every time you turn on your computer), tracking an individual by his/her IP is not very reliable.


----------



## D-n-A (22 May 2004)

Well, on the forum, one of the guy‘s got that users info, and posted it on the forum. How he got it, I don‘t know.


----------



## ZipperHead (22 May 2004)

I suspected that those who already use their real name, or at least post it in their profile, would have agreed with me (preaching to the choir, if you will), and the other people who are opposed trot out the usual reasons (stalkers, malicious intent, the ever-vague "security concerns", etc). I suspect the real reasons are: hiding behind a false identity, being able to post as multiple users to prop up your own argument (sound familiar?!?!), cowardice, a lack of commitment to principles, etc.

If someone wanted to stalk me, they could randomly pick my name out of a phone book, break into my mailbox, or look at my nametag on my combats when I‘m at the mall. I‘m not paranoid about these types of things. When my wife was in Afghanistan, we were botn paranoid about her name being released by the media because of the slim, but possible threat of extremists attacking our family because they were opposed to the CF being in Afghanistan. Edmonton has a sizable Muslim population, so anything was possible. No, I am not racist, I was stating a fact.

Anyway, I invite anybody to try a "malicious act" against my computer. I have to reformat anyway, so it would speed up my inclination to do it (try something simple, like rename "My Computer" on my desktop to "My Hunk-o-junk"). One of the bigger mistakes I have made in the past was putting my email address on a newsgroup, and did the spam ever pile up after that (a webcrawler was responsible for that I believe).

If you can‘t stand proudly behind what you have to say (in public) go back to lurking in the shadows with the other trolls. 

I am going to draw a line in the sand and refuse to take anything seriously, nor discuss anything intelligently with anybody who won‘t disclose their name publicly. As my "rating" is already low (people don‘t like me.... boohoo), I will start targeting people‘s rating until they "come clean" with their name. Look at me, a forum "terrorist", making demands, and making the weak live in fear!!!!

My jihad for the week has thus begun,

Allan


----------



## Slim (22 May 2004)

Live and let live Allan.

Slim


----------



## bossi (22 May 2004)

Well, if you‘re going on a rating jihad ... be sure to do it like the federal Liberals (i.e. "vote early, vote often" ... chuckle ... "badges, we don‘t need no stinkin‘ ...")


----------



## Marauder (22 May 2004)

Big brother is always watching. Don‘t kid yourself into thinking that there isn‘t always someone monitoring the means, looking for troops who are a little too liberal and open in telling the unvarnished, non-PC truth about what really goes on in the Army. Me, I don‘t have enough friends in high places or enough personal horsepower to give name, rank, and service number
with each post. If that causes you heartburn, well, buy some Tums or quit cryin‘.



> If you think there will be repurcussions to saying something here, you shouldn‘t be saying them.


That‘s the kind of attitude that allowed standards to slide as far as they have and let the PC stupidity become so ******* entrenched. "Shut up and soldier, soldier" should only extend so far.


----------



## hoganshero (23 May 2004)

I have deleted your post!   
As a Moderator on this site I find that you have crossed the line by posting Allen‘s personal info.

How dare you!!   

Be for warned I‘ll be brining this up with my fellow moderator‘s.


----------



## 48Highlander (23 May 2004)

Heh, don‘t be a dink Hogan.  That info was freely published and is publicaly available.  If he didn‘t want it publicaly available, he wouldn‘t have authorized it‘s release.  I could give you my full name and I gaurantee you will not find one shred of info about me online, let alone anything useful.


----------



## corporal-cam (23 May 2004)

1st to hogan, I‘m only 15 but when I have kids I don‘t want them used as proof about how easy it is to get info off the internet, expessially when they‘re 4 and 6 years old. Also since allan told me to look here I did and. I‘m, like my name says, Cam and I‘m a cdt. cpl. (well the name doesn‘t say cdt. but that was just a slip of the keyboard not an atempt to look like a CF member) and the part I didn‘t add (but didn‘t hide) was my last name, Kessler. There you go, nothing to hide from me.


----------



## hoganshero (23 May 2004)

My point wasnt‘t to be a dink or even to single out Allan I guess that is what I did though and I shouldn‘t have. I‘m not saying that with just your first name I can glean everything or even anything  about an individual from their name and an intenet search. I‘m making a point in saying that when you provide your name you are really providing a way to consistently link what was formerly disparate information together. His name here provides a way to find his homepage where all the information listed was freely posted. My point is perhaps there are other reasons for not providing your name than simple "lack of principles". A "nom de guerre" here provides me with a way to draw boundaries to what information I want "easily" linked together. Not every one who uses a handle has something to hide. I don‘t need to be in danger to want to protect myself. On the flip side of what Allan said is the quote by Franklin "They that would give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety." in other words  I‘m not willing to give up my anonymity, which guarantees my free speech so that I can have the pleasure of naming my detractors. My name has nothing to do with the veracity of my posts. I‘ve attempted to keep my posts well thought out and avoid indicating that I have an informed opinions on subjects I do not. The information contained in my posts should speak for itself and knowing who I am in real life should neither detract nor add to the basic truth contained there-in. This site was based on an exchange of ideas regarding military topics, knowing each others names does nothing to improve or speed up that process. 
  As to being a dink... I‘m sure I am sometimes and I‘m sure I was in this case. I didn‘t mean any offence I simply wanted to prove my point. I‘ve obviously gone too far in proving it and I apoligize for any offence to Allan or anyone else who was offended.
  The basic point is that without a first and last name I couldn‘t have linked any of that freely published information with anyone on his board. I have no particular skill with computers that any of you don‘t. All of that information was found by typing Allan‘s first and last name into google and clicking the first link. In essence a nick means you can still publish that kind of info on a homepage and still publish info in a forum and have a clear boundary between the two. If you feel I have something to hide send me a private message and maybe I‘ll tell you what you want to know. 
    If openness is the best policy then why did over a million people refuse to register their firearms under the auspice that they weren‘t a criminal? 
     And yes I realize i just broke my own promise and published another preachy post but internet security and savvy are somewhat of a sorespot. I work in IT and my hobby is working with computers. Everyday I see people who learned too late that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Think of it this way: everyday you jog to stay in shape for when you need to outrun an enemy soldier, everyday you train at your particular trade against the day that you go to war, every year you hold fire drills in case you have a fire  in the future. Exercise personal and familial security against the day you will need it in the future. As the saying goes sweat more now bleed less later. 
 It‘s not you guys I presumably need to protect myself from. It‘s people linking the informtaion here with other information I‘ve presented elsewhere. You say to yourself "but I‘m nobody, I‘m not rich, I‘m not influential". Why would anyone want to steal my identity? It‘s your complete lack of defining detail, that you are a nobody, which is so valuable to a criminal. If I walked into a bank and said I was Donald Trump and asked for a $10 000 line of credit the teller would laugh. If I walked into a bank and said I‘m jim smith from  edmonton and had documentation to prove it and poor jim had a good credit rating then Jim is on the hook. I think I‘ve said enough to prove my point and I‘m gonna let the subject rest. "Criminals can pick locks" is no reason to leave your front door unlocked.


----------



## Spr.Earl (23 May 2004)

This is a Military web site and as such you crossed the Personal Security Line !!!
Which we all observe,especialy in these times.
If Allen wished to notify us of his personal history he would have.
You had no right to post his history.

You stepped on your dick pal!      :soldier:


----------



## hoganshero (23 May 2004)

Sapper the information posted is publically available in Allan‘s profile. When I posted that information I skipped using the link in Allan‘s profile and instead replicated the information using Google. I‘ve already addressed any offence and will not apologize twice. I‘m trying to tell all of not to give out personal information. The gist of my argument can be heard on TV when Oprah is on lecturing young kids. Or in every grade 5 class in North America when teachers advise students to be net savvy. It applies to everyone equally on the internet. When I see someone on line agitating for personal info it at best is irresponisble and at worst seems to have a hidden agenda. Should the impressionable (although they‘ll never admit it) cadets follow your leads and statt giving out personal info on the net so that they can have "better credability". Some of these kids are in their young to mid teens and when someone takes an unhealthy interest in them it is too late to hide their details and hope.
  I‘ve seen a guy agitate to have a discussion closed as someone asked how intel was gathered, not looking for specifics just the theory behind it. So when it comes to information that  our enemies have known fo ryears we all worry about op-sec but when it comes to something even more precious, our families, we should all give up our most effective security measure for some credibility on the ground. 
  Sapper if you feel what I did was so terrible then you should inform Mike. I posted information any one of you could have gotten from Allan‘s profile in essence Allan did tell all of you that you just never had the need to click on his profile and follow the link to his homepage. If Mike feels "disciplinary" measures need to be taken then I can abide by that. But it won‘t change the fact that some of you are publishing way too much personal info. 
    One if the difficulties of my job is not teaching people to be safe it‘s making them see there is even a problem. when you send out infomation to the internet it doesn‘t go away it is backed-up and stored away and cached by search engines and people re-publish it. Once it‘s out it‘s too late to hide it. The generations before me seem to suffer mostly from what I‘m seeing here. That is to attack the people highlighting the problem and not the problem itself.


----------



## Spr.Earl (23 May 2004)

Hogan,it‘s not the point!!!!
You or I do not have the right to post any ones personal info in the way you did!!
Even though it‘s in their pers. profile!!

If Allen wished it he would have made a post as to his family and Miltary Service!!

You crossed the line Buds!   

Non of us have ever,ever have done what you did this evening!

Just don‘t ever do it again!!!

This is your first and last warning!


----------



## ZipperHead (23 May 2004)

I haven‘t been glued to my computer lately, but I assume Hogan‘s Hero posted some of my personal info here to prove a point. Hmmmmmm..... Trying to prove a point, are we? I don‘t really care, to tell the truth, but you should indeed tread carefully.

Mine is uncommon last name. Probably less than 20 Luomala‘s in Canada, in fact. Very easy to find info on me. COngratulations, you can successfully use Google. Where do I sign up for a career in IT? My principle‘s are perhaps stronger than yours, in that I feel it is my responsibility to be accountable for what I post, as I feel strongly that to be credible, you must be accountable. I think that if a young cadet or a reservist, or a civilian, in particular, wants legit advice or information on the CF or the Army in particular, they should be able to receive it from a "real" soldier, not some Cyber-soldier, who can string sentences together. I do not pretend to represent the CF as an official spokesperson (I still have principles, and lying for a living doesn‘t sit well with me), but I think that people need to know the opinions (not neccesarily truths) of CF personnel. Hiding behind some BS nickname is crap, in my opinion.

I have no concerns about the safety of my family from a bunch of nerds sitting around their computers, their heads full of Counter-strike tactics, or Panzer General, or whatever, thinking that they are killers. I post my personal info freely, because I‘m not worried about some "boogy-man" that will come and get me. I am an adult, and a trained soldier. I can protect myself and my family. Teenagers, and pre-teens, on the other hand, can‘t and shouldn‘t give out pers info, since there are sick, twisted people who will take advantage of them, if given the opportunity.

I look at it this way: when I read MacLean‘s magazine, Paul Well‘s puts his real name on his articles, and a link to his Web-log. I could figure out where he lives based on any info that‘s there (doing the Google, 411, etc, etc searches). Do I do anything about it? (Not that I would, because I respect him as a journalist and his views on politics, I just use him as an example). I have a basic trust in human nature, and I don‘t concern myself with the "bad guys" that threaten to take over the world. If somebody wants to take action against me, or Hogan, or D-n-A, they will, and hiding behind some lame-*** name won‘t stop them. Yes, I make the job easier for them, but I have nothing to hide.

If somebody from NDHQ, or the Army wants to shut me down for what I post, well, I guess they can, and rather than 25 or more years, they will get 20 from good ol‘ Al, and then I can really start posting the goodies!!!! (Just kidding).

BTW, I will never post Op Sec sensitive stuff that would endanger the lives of soldiers serving overseas, and maybe some of you should consider that with some of the crap that is posted in an effort to boost your "cred".

Al


----------



## Jungle (23 May 2004)

I suggest you read this:  conduct guidelines 

Here‘s an extract:


> In a nutshell, the hard and fast rules are as follows:
> 
> - You will not post sensitive or non-public information.
> *- You will not post any information that is defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person‘s privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.*
> ...


Hogan‘s Hero broke the rules, regardless if the info is available elsewhere.

And another one:


> I strongly encourage you to fill out all the sections of your public profule that you‘re comfortable with.  *We respect your privacy and won‘t force you to fill out your profile if you don‘t want to. *  Bear in mind though, that the amount of identifyable info in your profile will increase your general credibility here. Those with empty profiles are much harder to verify and will have to put a lot more effort into building a credible presence here.


Allan, a lot of us wish to remain anonymous, as is permitted by the rules of this site. The other Mods know who I am, and where I serve. That is enough. Should you choose to ignore me, or any other anonymous member, that‘s fine.
If Mr Bobbitt respects our privacy, then there is no reason you shouldn‘t.


----------



## ZipperHead (23 May 2004)

I just went for a run, and thought about this a bit more. I have no doubt that Hogan did this to prove a point that we sometimes provide too much information to the public domain, and there are those that will take advantage of this, sometimes for profit, sometimes for more ominous purposes. Methinks people watch too many movies (Enemy of the State, and that one with Sandra Bullock,  I think it was, where "they" changed her identity, or whatever..... I don‘t watch too many movies anymore, so excuse me for my movie ignorance).

Some people (the media, companies that make money off of peoples fears (security, IS security, etc) want people to live in fear. Sometimes it is justified. I remember reading a factoid about how violent crime is down so many percent since the 50‘s (the "Golden" era that so many people look back fondly on) but the media coverage of it is up some ridiculous amount like 600%. I know the Cecilia Zhang case in Toronto caused a lot of fear amongst parents, but I refuse to lock my children up in our basement because of one isoltaed incident. Yes, I will protect them to the death (that‘s a warning to anyone who cares to listen.....) but I have to let them live a normal life.

When I first joined, there were many rumours of the dreaded SIU (Special Investigations Unit, I believe it stands/stood for). We were lead to believe that anybody among us could be a member of this shadowy organization, so watch your back!!!! That guy over there that‘s sneaking a look? SIU!!! That cab driver taking you to the night club... SIU!!!! What a joke. My understanding, after all these years, was that the SIU did background checks, and the undercover MP‘s were the one‘s to be afraid of (watch out for the guy with slightly longer than regulation hair and the earring, and cheesy-*** moustache and sideburns trying to sell you dope at the Junior Ranks or nearest nightclub to a base......). I remember back in the early 90‘s watching a guy (dressed remarkably like I just mentioned) walk out of a side door of the base theatre (they must have worked upstairs) to an "unmarked" car (though there were 3 of them, identical, with consequetive N.B civilian license plates, backed into their spots, very military like). My keen untrained eye picked out those James Bond wannabe‘s.....

Anyway, I have no fears (other than not winning the 6/49 as my retirement back-up plan), and nothing to hide (my wife‘s undies are too small for me (I think.... not that I‘ve ever tried....honest) so there aren‘t any pictures of me that I need to hide on my computer). I do have lots and lots of pics of naked chix, and some "trial" software, so feel free to roam around my computer, and take what you want, if you have the "skillz". But, as a warning, don‘t EVER mess with my family, even if it‘s to prove a point. I have much faith in the abilities of the RCMP to deal with anybody who would want to try, and my own abilities as a protective father and husband.

Anyway, those that don‘t want to post their name, good for you, live in fear. Don‘t leave your house, a satellite may fall on you, or a dingo might take your baby. Or maybe your principles don‘t allow it. Better to die on your feet than to live on your knees.

Take care all,

Al


----------



## ZipperHead (23 May 2004)

Jungle,

I respect your privacy. I don‘t want to know anybody‘s address, sexual orientation, gender, preference of political parties, etc. A name, and perhaps a photo, go a long way in establishing an element of community and credibility.

I know that this is, and will always be, a sore point, as people are concerned about the darker elements of the Internet. Don‘t live in fear, however. If you put your name in the phonebook, you are at risk. Ever post an add at the Canex? Ever hear of reverse-411 (or whatever it‘s called) where you can find a persons name from the phone number)? You are at risk. Use a credit card? At risk. Drive a car? At risk. Life is full of risks. Putting your name in a public forum, where it is mostly army guys, and those interested in the army, is hardly a risk.

Have a good one,

Al


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 May 2004)

> I remember back in the early 90‘s watching a guy (dressed remarkably like I just mentioned) walk out of a side door of the base theatre (they must have worked upstairs) to an "unmarked" car (though there were 3 of them, identical, with *consequetive N.B civilian license plates, backed into their spots*, very military like). My keen untrained eye picked out those James Bond wannabe‘s.....


LOL. 

But Allan, they were obviously doing that on purpose to distract you from the _real_ operatives.


----------



## Slim (23 May 2004)

> I remember back in the early 90‘s watching a guy (dressed remarkably like I just mentioned) walk out of a side door of the base theatre (they must have worked upstairs) to an "unmarked" car (though there were 3 of them, identical, with *consequetive N.B civilian license plates, backed into their spots*, very military like). My keen untrained eye picked out those James Bond wannabe‘s.....


LOL. 

I think that they used to work overtop of the theatre in Gagetown. Not exactly a low profile bunch.  :blotto:


----------



## Benoit (23 May 2004)

what is the big ****in deal... put down what ever u wants


----------



## gate_guard (23 May 2004)

I think this is stupid, okay, my name is Michael Moore, feel better? What does is really matter? Why prejudge someone because they choose not to post their name on the net for whatever reason? We‘re here to debate and discuss issues. If you don‘t like what I say cause you disagree, fine, that‘s your right. If you don‘t like what I say cause I don‘t use my real name, fine, your ignorant. I personally measure the experience and knowledge of members here by the quality of their posts, not whether they choose to post a name or not. Just cause I use my real name does not mean my posting is automatically going to be any better or worse, what does it matter? If you really have a problem with my credentials or what I claim to have done, screw you. I don‘t know you nor do I care to. I‘m not here to be your friend or buddy nor am I here seeking your approval, I‘m here to get in a good debate/pissing contest every now and then. If you have a problem with that, I couldn‘t care less.


----------



## ZipperHead (23 May 2004)

Gate guard,

The concept of using your name doesn‘t make a post better or worse. Nor does it give you instant credibility. I suppose if you can‘t figure those things out, you may as well keep posting behind a nickname, so people who actually might know who you are can keep this in mind: "Best be thought a fool, than to open one‘s mouth and let out all shadow of doubt."

I already had my suspicions that people would vehemently defend why they don‘t want to use their name, and I suppose it all amounts to this: yes, you are defending yourself, but who but yourself knows whom you defended. Yes, there are people on this board who use nicknames, but I have figured out who some of them are, based on what they‘ve provided in their post, or using my hamburger-fed computer (brain) and deciphering some of their posts (ie I work with them, or know of them through the military). I won‘t let on who they are, as they wish to remain anonymous, and I‘ll respect that wish. 

You‘ve already put out a warning not to piss you off, so I‘ll leave it at that. Wouldn‘t want to see you fly out from Surrey all the way to New Brunswick, Cpl. Cpl in a reserve infantry unit. That goes to school. And spent most of your time on gate guard in Bosnia. You give away enough clues that most people could figure it out anyway, but you choose to be coy. It‘s your life.

Take care,

Allan


----------



## Foxhound (23 May 2004)

IMHO Maurauder has said it best:  (to paraphrase) always assume that the means are being monitored.  Whether it's SIU, CSIS, CIA or Charlie â â€œ SOMEBODY is watching so keep that in mind.

Having said that, Foxhound (or a variation thereof) has been my nick since '94 on various sites and â Å“chatâ ? groups although you probably won't find me through google since I tend not to post until I have something to say.  A nick is not necessarily the tree that one is hiding behind but rather a familiar reference.  For years my designation at 1st parade roll call was â Å“Skullfaceâ ? not Violette, simply because that's what my Sect. Cmdr. called me.  No shame in that, no hiding either.  (BTW, â Å“Violetteâ ? turns up a few BDSM and lesbian sites at Google.)    

Also, as Allen said: â Å“If you put your name in the phonebook, you are at risk.â ?  Too true, too sad.  The best you can do these days is make it known that there will be consequences should the ubiquitous â Å“theyâ ? choose to offend.

Consequences?  The .45 I keep (er, locked    ) by the bed will put four rounds through one hole at 20 meters.

Bottom line: if you don't mind THEM knowing who you are and what you stand for, then get up on your hind legs and say it, but Op Sec ALWAYS APPLIES!!  Watch your buddies backs!!

For your consideration, two quotes from Robert A. Heinlein:

â Å“No intelligent man has any respect for an unjust law. He simply follows the eleventh commandment.â ?

-and-

â Å“I will accept any rules that you feel necessary to your freedom. I am free, no matter what rules surround me. If I find them tolerable, I tolerate them; if I find them too obnoxious, I break them. I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do.â ?


----------



## Garry (23 May 2004)

Horse Hockey.

I could invent any number of names, you‘d never know the difference. 

There are several folk here who know me, most of whom I‘ve worked with before, and that‘s fine- matter of fact, it was old home week for awhile! 

As for credibility, well, you earn it. Once you‘ve been here for awhile, it‘s not too tough to separate the posers from the soldiers. More to the point, who cares? Take what you learn here with a grain of salt- I‘m sure most do anyway.

As for internet security- do what you want. You choose to reformat from time to time, I choose to use a firewall and AV sotware. Who‘s right? Who cares- not of my (or your) business.

One thing leaps to my mind, though- Alan, why are you trolling for a scrap? Credibility.......

Cheers-Garry


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (23 May 2004)

sorry to go off topic, but i‘ve seen this "grain of salt" thing be said many times and i just wanted to get it straight.

Are you relating it to the salt shooters take while drinking? Im just curious..


----------



## ZipperHead (23 May 2004)

I‘m not trolling for a scrap. I put out an idea, see what comes of it, and then agree or disagree where neccesary. I lend advice when I see someone in need and I can lend a hand. I question things that I don‘t understand. Why does anyone go to a forum? Some people lurk to see what‘s being said. Some people make inflammatory remarks to start something (ie a pissing contest). 

I don‘t feel that I need any credibility here, as credibility seems to be in short supply most times, and I can invent it as neccesary. I don‘t feel an overwhelming need to be accepted, so I feel free to say what I feel, whether it may ruffle feathers or not. Most of the time I agree with what I see (here), and rarely jump in to agree unless I feel compelled. But when I see something that I disagree with, I‘ll say something. Which is what did ref people not using their names. People said their piece, and I commented on what they had to say. Garry, I notice you have 184 posts. You must have had a lot to say, one way or the other (for or against something). Ever troll for a scrap? For credibility? If I were trolling for a scrap, I would outright insult people. I don‘t think I‘ve done that here (unless they were somebody I know, and then it‘s just kidding around).

As for my choice of Internet Security, I too use a firewall (a router, actually) and AV software. I reformat from time to time as I install a lot of crap, and it‘s suggested you reformat every 6 months or so, anyway.

Al


----------



## Garry (23 May 2004)

Alan, you almost got me!

However, I went back and read your posts in this thread, and you‘re spoiling for a fight. You‘ve been condescending, agressive, and arrogant. You‘ve slapped the "old boys" backs, and hammered the kids. You picked on a segment of the board for no reason other than to stroke your ego. 

More to the point, this ain‘t your board (nor mine). If Mike wants to change the rules, that‘s his business- not ours.

Harsh words, but you‘ve earned them. Said my piece. Want more, see ya on PM. 

Cheers-Garry

PS- Nice to see another Armoured guy on the board, hope you stick around.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Garry:
> [qb] You picked on a segment of the board for no reason other than to stroke your ego.
> 
> Harsh words, but you‘ve earned them. Said my piece. Want more, see ya on PM.
> ...


Oh nonsense.  He expressed an opinion on a position and vigorously defended it.


----------



## muskrat89 (23 May 2004)

This thread is rapidly outgrowing its usefulness. Let‘s wander on back to nicknames and internet security. Without the examples of security "holes" please......


Thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2004)

Allan,
It‘s my choice to use my nickname if I choose. You want to post your name that‘s your perogative. I‘ve put my bonafides on this site more than once for the readers. It‘s not hard to figure out who I am if you really want to know. I do it to cut down on spam and such. A name can easily lead someone with enough savy to an email address. Then you get signed up for all kinds of stuff you never wanted. Just one example. Some of the much older hands at the school will vouch for me. As a matter of fact, go ask recce41, I‘m sure you know who he is. He‘ll be more than glad to tell you who I am. May be coming out there to DS shortly, if so, I‘ll look you up and we‘ll have a beer. If you really want to know before then PM me.


----------



## gate_guard (24 May 2004)

And that‘s really what it boils down to. What right do you have to demand that I post my "real" name. Let‘s look at reasons against:

1. security: hazy at best, if you‘re on the net you‘re going to be vulnerable at some point.

2. personal privacy: respectable, everybody should have some level of it, this is an informal military board, you choose how much privacy you want.

3. fake "real" names: I can make up a fake name just as easily as a nickname.

And reasons for it:

1. backing up opinions: as has already been pointed out, you‘ve figured out my experience and thus can take that in to consideration with whatever I post without ever knowing my real name, why should me posting my name really matter?
It isn‘t that hard to see when someone‘s talkin out the @ss, so to speak, so what if you know what his name is?

2. Keeps people from posting inappropriately: as has been shown on this thread already, the mods do a fairly decent job of policing this forum. But having a certain freedom to post without worrying about getting crapped on from your chain of command adds to the quality of the posts, in my opinion.

3...

So as you can see, there doesn‘t seem to be any compelling reasons, in my opinion, for or against it. So WHO CARES? 

Alan, by posting pictures of your family on the net, you obviously aren‘t too concerned with complete privacy, your choice to be a show queen, not mine.

As for my nickname, it is a tribute, perhaps, to the first time I posted, which incidently was on night gate guard. And no I won‘t fly from Surrey to New Brunswick to start a fight, that would just be dumb.


----------



## Farmboy (24 May 2004)

Some people are well known even when using nicknames. It‘s very simple since most people who post in forums like this are on other forums as well under the same names.

 Alot of people have also met in person so IDing one another is no big deal.

 Yes I go by Farmboy on all other forums (except one, somebody took it    )

 You can also tell people by what they say, stories, where they are from, or how they end a conversation.

 For one, I can tell you that Garry has quite a bit to offer in the way of advice and have never heard him bad mouth anyone, ever. This knowledge comes from another site though, not this one.

 As for me, well, I like using my nickname. 

 As for credibility, it‘s kinda earned by people as you go, not just by putting your real name down.


----------



## ZipperHead (24 May 2004)

One thing that I‘ve noticed here is, that like in the military, people interpret rules in the way that it suits them best. I‘ve re-read the Conduct rules, and looked at the the Profile settings page. Nowhere does it say that you can "hide" your identity to protect your privacy. There is a Log-in name setting (mine is ZipperHead) and there is a space for Publicly Displayed name, which defaults to your Log-in name if you wish. The Conduct rules state that you only have to fill in as much on your Profile as you are comfortable with (ie homepage, location, etc) and that you can‘t "knowingly publish false information".

People have, and always will, bend rules to suit there purpose or use the rules to avoid doing things they don‘t particularly want to (in the CF it‘s things like "no running in combat boots", "no taking apart C7 mags to clean them", "No smoking in DND vehicles", no running with scissors, etc). 

Another disturbing thing I have noticed is people who drop in on threads, and state (from their high horse): "This thread is stupid/useless/outliving is purpose/etc, so let‘s end it!!!!". Sounds a little like censorship, or self-importance at the least. If a thread doesn‘t interest you, don‘t read it, and carry on. MODERATOR‘s are there to moderate, so let them do the dirty work, or the owner of this board can do what he wants. Yes I jump in on threads, but isn‘t that the point here: get people‘s different perspective on things, and maybe learn something.

Anyway, this forum initially interested me as there seemed to be a lot of good thoughts running around, and yes,  many contrary views. If you want everybody to agree with you, go to a political convention, and toe the party line. Just because I disagree with your point of view doesn‘t mean I hate you, or hate all your points of view: I just disagree. I suppose that should be common sense, but if common-sense were so common, everybody would have it.

Take care,

Allan


----------



## muskrat89 (24 May 2004)

> Another disturbing thing I have noticed is people who drop in on threads, and state (from their high horse): "This thread is stupid/useless/outliving is purpose/etc, so let‘s end it!!!!"


Not sure if that was referring to my post or not. You using "outliving its purpose" as an example is pretty close to what I stated, which may or may not be coincidence. If so - I am a Moderator, and felt the thread was drifting away from topic. That is subjective, of course, but as a Moderator, I‘ve been entrusted to make such high-powered decisions.

If you weren‘t referring to my post - then carry on  with your jihad


----------



## Fraser.g (24 May 2004)

If you look in my profile you will not find my name but I am not trying to conceal who I am either. 
If you are conderned and want to know to whome you speak, PM me and I will let you know.

Also with the information in the profile it would be a simple task to find out.

Thanks


----------



## ZipperHead (24 May 2004)

Muskrat, I was using your post as an example, as I‘m not sure if what a Kokapelli moderator has to
do with a Canadian Army topic forum (I did a Google search to find out what Kokapelli meant). Can I put down Kwakiutl Moderator under my name, and then feel free to impose my will on unrelated subjects? (I am not Kwakiutl, but grew up in the same area).

Anyway, you asked, I answered.

Al


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 May 2004)

I‘m starting to get several idea‘s about what you can put under your name Mr. Luomala.


----------



## condor888000 (24 May 2004)

Possibly this should be locked before we have a major flame war? And we‘re using bandwidth that I‘m sure Mike would rather have used on things directly related to the forces.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 May 2004)

I agree, it‘s become ridiculous to the Nth degree.

Finito!


----------

